# Two kittens need a home in New York City



## gpehrson (Jul 1, 2009)

I have two three-month old tabby kittens, a brother and sister, who need to find a great home together. They have started using the litter box, and they are not fixed or neutered. They have great personalities, they’re very secure, playful, and loving, and they deserve a great, loving home with someone who will take the best care of them. I'm a cat person too, and I'll be very picky who I give them to. 

I'm giving them up for adoption because I cannot provide them with the home they need, which breaks my heart. 

Reply to this post or email me at [email protected].


----------

